# Grafik ausrichten



## loeschdegge (15. November 2004)

Hallo,

meine Homepage besitzt ein iFrame. Dieses iFrame wurde in zwei Bereiche unterteilt. Einmal der Hauptbereich und der Navigationsbereich. Ich habe mir in Photoshop eine Background erstellt und diese eingefügt. Ich mache die Navigation mit dem <map> Befehl. Da dies aber nicht mit einem Hintergrund funktioniert, musste ich das Bild so einfügen. Meine Frage dazu: Wie richte ist das Bild genau links oben in der Ecke aus? Ich habe dort immer so einen großen weißen Rand um das Bild. Hier könnt ihr euch das mal angucken: HIER
Hier dazu der Quelltext des frameset.html, navi.html und der index.html:

*frameset.html* 

```
<frameset border="0" rows="600,110">
<frame noresize scrolling="auto" src="news.html" name="news">
<frame noresize scrolling="no" src="navi.html" name="navi">
</frameset>
```
*index.html*

```
<html>
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/main.css">
</head>
<head>
<title>.::] DrunkenKnights [::. - ClanPage</title>
<body bgcolor="black">
<table align="center" border="0" style="height: 100%; width: 100%">
<tr>
<td bgcolor="black" valign="middle" align="center">

<iframe src="frameset.html" style="height: 550px; width: 750px;"></iframe>
<br>
<font color="white" size="-2">Copyright DrunkenKnights, 2004</font>

</td>
</tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```
*navi.html*

```
<html>
<head>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="css/navi.css">
<base target="news">
</head>
<body>
<map name="Navigation">
<area shape="rect" coords="36,14,83,28" href="news.html" alt="News">
<area shape="rect" coords="97,14,172,28" href="clan_info.html" alt="Clan Info">
<area shape="rect" coords="184,14,253,28" href="member.html" alt="Member">
<area shape="rect" coords="264,14,413,28" href="http://game-reactor.me.to/" target="_blank" alt="Forum/Gästebuch">
<area shape="rect" coords="423,14,505,28" href="lan_info.html" alt="LAN Info">
<area shape="rect" coords="515,14,608,28" href="downloads.html" alt="Downloads">
<area shape="rect" coords="618,14,667,28" href="links.html" alt="Links">
</map>
<table align="center" border="0" style="height: 100%; width: 100%">
<tr><td align="center" valign="top">
<img src="images/navi.gif" width="750" height="55" border="0" usemap="#Navigation">
</td></tr>
</table>
</body>
</html>
```


----------



## aTa (15. November 2004)

Du musst bei der Navigation in den Body, topmargin="0" und leftmargin="0" reinmachen dann macht er es ganz links oben in die Ecke rein.
Schau am besten auch mal beim Selfhtml


----------



## loeschdegge (15. November 2004)

danke für die schnelle hilfe. ich hatte ja bei selfhtml geguckt, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden, da ich nicht wusste das es in den body-tag mit rein muss.
trotzdem danke für die schnelle hilfe


----------



## aTa (15. November 2004)

Kein Problem, geht es denn nun


----------



## loeschdegge (15. November 2004)

jep, hat funktioniert. Nochmals danke


----------



## aTa (15. November 2004)

Kein Problem dafür sind wir ja da


----------

